# Is there is way to revolve images.



## yomanabhi (Nov 5, 2010)

I want to make for my site something that: 
images will revolve automatically, but if we place mouse pointer over it in middle it will stop revolving, but if will place at right, images will start revolving at right, but if will place at left, images will start revolving at right. Each images give hyperlink to a page.
I saw this on many site, but can't find way to make it. Plz Help me

plz help guys


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Nov 7, 2010)

i think you can do it with image maps + javascript


----------



## nims11 (Nov 8, 2010)

you can give the revolving effect by simultaneously moving the images horizontally and zooming in/out at the same time using javascript.

maybe it will be easier in flash


----------



## yomanabhi (Nov 9, 2010)

nims11 said:


> you can give the revolving effect by simultaneously moving the images horizontally and zooming in/out at the same time using javascript.
> 
> maybe it will be easier in flash



Hey don't tell me in which it can done.
Give me its whole coding and tutorial
Thanx..


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 9, 2010)

In any forum or site no one will spoon feed you. nims11 just suggested you possible ways to do it. We expect you to search a little bit and find your desired script.

Here I found one script, please see if it helps you:

JavaScript Image Rotator - Timed Image Swap

Here is instruction set:
*www.dyn-web.com/code/rotate_images/documentation.php

And the download link:
*www.dyn-web.com/zipped/dw_rotate.zip

Found this one also:
*raphaeljs.com/image-rotation.html
Kinda funny


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Nov 10, 2010)

yomanabhi said:


> Hey don't tell me in which it can done.
> Give me its whole coding and tutorial
> Thanx..



worse than script kiddie


----------

